# OTTO HELP (plz help before he dies!)



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

i had alittle brown algae in my tank, and 2 days ago i bought an otto. when i came home from school i couldent see any algae and my otto was franically searching my tank for food.

so i went to the pet store and got algae waffers like they said, he never went by it and the waffers dissolved and now i have a million little particles of it floating around, will he eat the paricles? i also tried spinach but no luck.

im going to try zucchini tonight but wht if he doesent like that he will starve!??

i have a picture of the waffers
http://www.petco.com/product/3984/H...-and-Algae-Eaters.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearchor the url for the waffers


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

bri,

try getting some sinking pellets. that outta do the trick if he doesnt go for the zucchini.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

okay thank you! ill keep you posted if the zuchinni works... hopefully it will


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

righto!!!!!


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

i cant get the zuchinni till eight, and my otto is sitting on the gravel, he is alive but is he dying???


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

He's gonna be fine. There is probably some microscopic something in the tank that he has eaten. Keep trying the algae wafers....I would just put in a piece of one at a time...leave it overnight and he'll probably eat it when the lights are off. You can try the zucchini too...overnight. Otos are shoaling fish...and like to have a group, so if you could get a couple more, that might help too.

Otos tend to just sit on the gravel too....as long as he moves around some and isn't belly up, he's alive.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your oto can go for a couple of weeks without food of any kind..so you don't have to worry about him starving to death.. but over feeding can certainly wreak havoc on the entire tank...


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

just a thought.....i heard from a friend that you can grow your own algae

she said to get a clean food jar and put tap water in it, put cerane wrap over the top and put river rocs in the water. let it sit in the sunlight for a week or two weeks then put the rocks in the tank....... can i do that or will it kill my fish??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

would it not be easier to just leave your tank light on longer to get the algae to form..


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

ive been doing it and ive seen no algae it may be so i cant see it but. i put the lights on from 7 in the morning till 11 at night and i dont see any??


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

which bulb you using bri?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

ob: you have received good advise in the previous posts but here is "my take":



ohhmgeitsbri said:


> i had alittle brown algae in my tank, and 2 days ago i bought an otto. when i came home from school i couldent see any algae and my otto was franically searching my tank for food.


ob: He is probably finding food.

What he is searching for and is consuming is algae which is not visible to you.




ohhmgeitsbri said:


> so i went to the pet store and got algae waffers like they said, he never went by it and the waffers dissolved and now i have a million little particles of it floating around, will he eat the paricles? i also tried spinach but no luck.
> 
> im going to try zucchini tonight but wht if he doesent like that he will starve!??


The fresh veggies now are IMHO a mistake and will create more problems for you than they will create benefits to your Oto.


Per loha:



lohachata said:


> your oto can go for a couple of weeks without food of any kind..so you don't have to worry about him starving to death.. but over feeding can certainly wreak havoc on the entire tank...



Additional Items:

1) Hopefully you have a planted tank;
2) You did not post the size of your tank but a lone Oto is not a happy camper as a minimum of three are typically recommended;​TR


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

it was to late when i got the zuchini i had to go to bed, im putting it in right now will keep people posted!


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

he attached it right away he seems much happier now


thanks to everyone who helped!


----------

